# cockatiels who eat poop



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

my bird has started eating his own poop. i tried to stop him, or scare him when he does that but he doesn't listen. i also "punish" him everytime he eats it but wiping his mouth with water but he is ever so adamant. is it normal for cockatiels to eat their own poop? and if not, how do i stop it?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What is their diet.... they eat their poop as they are lacking nutrition


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Lack of calcium?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It is on a thread somewhere which i cant remember which one


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

he eats pellets and sunflower seeds. sometimes i give him chilli seeds. i'm trying to feed him fruits but he refuses to have them. is there anyway i can get him to eat fruits?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

tiels are not a fruit eater but veg they love

Mine love corn, spinach, broccoli, peas and scrambled egg


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

ok his next meal will consist of corn and peas. also, if he's eating seeds for more than a year, will he adjust to his new meal?


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

There is a thread somewhere that says it means they are lacking in b vitamins and recommends adding brewers yeast to their food I think.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks. i just read that article on brewers yeast. is there an alternative? cos where i live, its very difficult to get brewers yeast.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

Personally i wonder about this eating poop thing, cause my three all eat the same diets, seed, pellets, millet, mineral block, cuttle bone and occasional brocolli and sweetcorn, yet spud has eaten her poop since i got her, and the other two have never touched their poop. I think its almost just like a habit with some birds after a while :S


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes he will  just keep offering it to him 

what i do is put it on a plate and put a tiny amount of seed on top


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks all. should change his diet next few days and monitor his behavior. wish me and ali luck


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Petrie will pick the poop off of his rope perch, but im not sure he eats it.


----------

